# URGENT: $4500 Nightmare?



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Theres a 1993 240SX SE that has a "Limited Edition" decal on both sides. Its white, clean, and has a straight body. 
Car comes with:
A/T, A/C, P/S, P/B, Electric Sun Roof, Digital Speedo, power everything (except seats), and 144K (some other stuff that it probably has just can't think of.)
The reason I'm asking if its a good deal is the engine, at idle, has a "ticking" noise. Could it be the lifters (or does this engine have lifters?) or is it normal for the KA24DE? It also has major lot rot, so I might be able to talk him down. Is it a good deal or does it sound like I'm getting jipped? 
$4,500 w/tax, docs, and all DMV expenses.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i would always try to deal them down as much as you can, even if its already a good deal. i would check though autotreder and the like to see what other people are selling them for.

sure you have already checked the Kelleyblue book, but here is a link anyway.
http://autos.msn.com/kbb/getzip.aspx?make=Nissan&model=240SX

AutoTreder links (all 93 240sx listings in the USA, and maybe canada)
http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...SSAN&address=84084&search_type=used&x=38&y=10


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I stumbled into this car, its for my mom (thats why we looked for an auto), then I would buy it from her. I checked out auto trader, all to expensive for me.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Nissan fuel injectors tend to tick at idle, that may be all it is, if so it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Just the fuel injectors? That ain't nothing!!! But is it a good deal for the S13?


----------



## 240aboveall (Jun 24, 2003)

*93 Nissan 240sx*

I just bought a 93' 240sx coupe with all the bells and whistles (including the heads up display for the speed) for $2000. Though it has 212, 000 miles on it it still runs great. Mine also ticks but apparently it's the timing chain slapping against the plastic. Eventually I'll end up replacing it.


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

the ticking is normal, all of them i've seen including mine does it and they all run fine, as for the price, i think that is way too much, i paid 2500 for mine with 108k. of course mine has none of the power options, but who needs them they just weigh the car down anywayz.....talk him down


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Injectors make a ticking sound


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

that's VERY overpriced. you can get a pretty good S14 for that much. 

240aboveall, is it your timing chain itself, or is it a timing chain guide? if it's not the timing chain, just pull out the upper timing chain guide, it's going to break down the road anyways.


----------

